# A New Type of Photo-sharing site - Thoughts and Invitations



## senzafine (Aug 24, 2004)

We've been working for about a year and a half on creating what we envision to be the mother of all photo sharing sites.  The site is at http://www.fotoflix.com.  If you want to sign up and post feedback/suggestions...that would be awesome.

Our goal is to allow you to rely on our site to manage and share ALL of your photos.

Managing:
We've taken some of the best features from desktop applications and put them online.
*Complete photo management using labels to organize and categorize photos
*Drag and drop label interface for efficiency
*Perform keyword searches on your photos (includes labels, names, and descriptions)
*Very user friendly interface to upload your photos
*Photo editing options with the ability to always revert to the original
*Download original photos at no additional cost at anytime
*We provide an automatic backup of your photos

Sharing:
We've really worked hard to make the idea of sharing photos easy and powerful.
*Create stunning slideshows
 - ex. http://www.fotoflix.com/fastflix?6a7ad888f5f33a402fc5db4b0da8cb2d
*Send a link to any individual photo you upload
*Create a "FotoGroup" and share as many pictures and/or slideshows you want
 - Invite an unlimited number of people to join the FotoGroup (There are free visitor memberships to join a group)
 - Choose wether or not all members of the group can share their own photos
 - Collaboratively manage a group's photos using our labeling system for organizing and managing group photos.
 - Perform keyword searches on group photos as well.
 - Download original photos from the group

Plus a ton of other features.  Go to the site and sign up for a free trial membership.  All feedback is greatly appreciated!

Here's the site url again: http://www.fotoflix.com

Thanks,


----------

